# Magical aquarium club?



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just wanted to know what you reefers out there think of the neptunian systems they sell at the magical aquarium club? The guy there says he will give me the k120 system for 2000 bucks all in and i am wondering if they are worth it its rimless 96 gallons and the sump i think is 25 it kinda looks like a red sea knock off but still a nice looking system. Please let me know what you think or if you think i could find a nicer system 2nd hand here on the forums? And i appoligize if i am not supposed to use any names of stores i havent been on here for a while and im not sure the rules.
Thanks


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

2000 for what, its a toy, good luck


----------



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

What do u mean by a toy? Are you saying im better off with red sea reef system or is that a toy also? I am looking for something that will hold its value or at least half of it.. if you think this is junkcand just a toy csn you please suggest what i should get instead for the samea mount of money something better and something clean that matches like this?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Late to the party but no matter what one pays for a system, they are lucky to get 1/2 resale value. Second hand buyers are more apt to lowball on direct import Chinese brands vs upper level mainstream brands.

Both brands are laminated particle board but RedSea use a denser board and can take a bit more water before swelling and falling apart. Either way, run a bead of silicone on the bare ends before securing to seal the ends as well as silicone in the holes for the screws.


----------

